# Wooden Tandem



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

Hope this isn't a repost. There is a picture of how he built the frame. I though it was a perfect piece of driftwood at first. It looks like a fun project.










https://news.com.com/2300-1008_3-6202540.html?tag=ne.gall.latest


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I bet it rides a bit wooden. BTW, quit screwing around here, there is a thread in Chat on mud that must be calling.  


Cary


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

CDMC said:


> there is a thread in Chat on mud that must be calling.


The gift that keeps on giving?

http://forum.ih8mud.com/showthread.php?t=51841

This is the important mud thread of the week. Woot!

http://forum.ih8mud.com/showthread.php?t=171570


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Sadly, I feel the same way when I pass smog.


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

Fast Eddy said:


> The gift that keeps on giving?
> 
> http://forum.ih8mud.com/showthread.php?t=51841


Get Outta Here!!

You guy's have been keeping that to your selves for how long?!!?


----------

